# Flirt Make Up ...(at kohls)



## Ciara (Mar 12, 2007)

Just curious...Flirt make up available at Kohls... its owned by Estee Lauder which explains why it looks very similar to MAC. 

Has anyone tried the eyeshadow or anything from this line?
what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## astronaut (Mar 13, 2007)

I think the eyeshadows are pretty darn good! I like them a lot. My absolute favorite shade is Electric Denim. It kind of reminds me of tilt but way more intense. I only get them when they're on sale though. I can't buy something full price when I *know* it'll end up on sale eventually. One thing that ticks me off though is that the Kohls where I live NEVER stocks the fl!rt. I come back a month later and everything's a mess just like it was before.


----------



## jenii (Mar 13, 2007)

Their Squeeze Me lipgloss is really good. I got clear, and it's comparable to MAC's clear lipglass, but a bit less sticky, and not as pricey.

I also really like their mousse blush. I have Madame X, which is a sort of red shade with gold shimmer. I apply it with their skunk brush, and it looks really good.

I like their skunk brush a lot. I should have bought two.

It may not be quite the same quality as the 187 brush, but it's great for creme/mousse blushes, and it's smaller than the 187, which is good for smaller cheeks (like mine).


----------



## mistella (Mar 13, 2007)

The eyeshadows are pretty nice.. there's one shade that is sooooo nice. It's a bronzy-tan shade, I don't remember the name but it is super pigmented, silky and frosty. I also have a lipstick (the lightest shade.. i think called Angel? It's a pale nude) and it's okay. It's very sheer. I have one blush that's a bronzy plum shade with gold shimmer; very pretty!!!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 13, 2007)

Im def going to check for the next sale to try some out e/s out.

any other recommendations?


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 13, 2007)

I like their blush.  I am going to get Caramel Belle next.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 13, 2007)

they have really great stuff, imo. the quality and colours are comparable to mac...but for $5 less.


----------



## Padmita (Mar 14, 2007)

Does anyone own the mousse blush in Fool for Love or the powder blush in Sweet Surrender? If yes, how do you like the shades?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Padmita* 

 
_Does anyone own the mousse blush in Fool for Love or the powder blush in Sweet Surrender? If yes, how do you like the shades?_

 
I had Sweet Surrender (I swapped it) and the color was very vibrant.  It reminded me a lot of NARS's Orgasm but more color concentrated.  It was pretty, just not on my NW15 skin tone!  The texture was also very nice.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 15, 2007)

They're owned by Estee Lauder aren't they?...

Anyways, I've tried their pressed powder (in translucent) when it went on sale. Thought it was close to drug store bargain basket quality... i.e. not good. Settled on skin leaving a pasty film appearence.


----------



## Ciara (Mar 16, 2007)

I stopped by yesterday and picked up some stuff.

Limocello e/s   (light greenish color)
Electric Denim e/s  (it does look like tilt as stated by astroaut)
Gypsy Nights e/s  (purple-pinkish color)
and Girl Talk mousse blush  (reminded me of improper copper ccb but I havent put them side by side yet)


----------



## CaraAmericana (Mar 26, 2007)

I have Honey Lemonade and it is really nice pigmented eyeshadow. And it last pretty good with UDPP.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 13, 2007)

i have honey lemonade (which is like an icy gold shadow) and feeling hot (a peachy shade) - both are very pigmented (with or w/o a base!) and silky, not chalky.


----------



## astronaut (May 5, 2007)

Honey Lemonade reminds me of MAC Nylon a little bit
Electric Denim reminds me of MAC Tilt except a little more bold
Glamourazzi reminds me of MAC Trax
Lime Light is an EXACT dupe of MAC Vex!


----------



## SeXyChULa (May 8, 2007)

I've passed by it and I've picked up a couple of there glosses...but since buying them, I've stopped using glosses all together...haha...I've been wanting to try their blushes though...but like someone else said above...I'll wait for the sale..haha. My sister really likes their mascara...I prefer waterproof so I haven't really tried it out.


----------



## doodles (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a $50 gift card for Kohl's and I've been eyeing these e/s ever since.  Even starting to look at the lipsticks...


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 6, 2008)

is this available in australia? and if so, where


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 6, 2008)

I like the squeeze it glosses. A lot. I had Pink lemonade, raspberry punch, heavenly honey and peach fizz. (i think those are the right names)

I also had one of the lipsticks (I wanna say...Femme?) but hated it. It was too dark for me.

And I had a different lipgloss that came in a tube with a wand, and thats really nice too.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 6, 2008)

i have used limoncielo i think its called and i love the color the formula is so smooth but unlike my MAC the shadow ends up creasing. It does last quite a long time though and would consider buying other shadows that MAC colors cant dupe


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 7, 2008)

i love the lipgloss and the blush. The shadows are ok but I probably wouldn't buy any more.


----------



## Artphr33k (Feb 7, 2008)

their skunk brush was one of my very first cosmetic brushes ever.... and its excellent quality. it one of my top 10, definitely.


----------



## Ciara (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_is this available in australia? and if so, where _

 

I dont know if they have a Kohls store in Australia but you can check out their website:

Flirt! Cosmetics | Home


----------



## aziajs (Feb 8, 2008)

I have two shadows - Chocoholic and and a orangey-gold.  I really LOVE Chocoholic.  The other color is nice but I never use it.  I like their shadows.


----------



## TUPRNUT (Feb 8, 2008)

I've tried a few things and never really fell in love with them...  Stick blush and eye color.   I'm pretty sure I just threw them away after a few tries.

I WANT to love this line, because I know I can save a ton of $$ this way... maybe I'll check it out again after hearing such great comments on some of the products.


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_I dont know if they have a Kohls store in Australia but you can check out their website:

Flirt! Cosmetics | Home_

 
why thankyou!


----------



## redambition (May 30, 2008)

girloflowers - this line is coming to australia in June! 

It'll be available at Target , the makeup will be $20 - $28 and brushes $12 - $25.

I really want to check out their lip glosses


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_girloflowers - this line is coming to australia in June! 

It'll be available at Target , the makeup will be $20 - $28 and brushes $12 - $25.

I really want to check out their lip glosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love their lipgloss you need to check it out. ALso try the blush its very good imo. I love the color called sweetheart its the perfect summery pink color!

Oops sorry the blush im reccomending is actually called *heartthrob,* not sweetheart. BUt anyways super cute color.


----------



## Vesu (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

  is this available in australia? and if so, where  
 
All the major doors at Target have Flirt now with smaller stores soon to follow.
Having tested their products, I agree that their colour range is good but the quality is nowhere near that of MAC's. The pigments in the shadows are weak and the brushes are good if you need a quick second.

The foundations are a bit blah and the mascara is awful (clumps).

Overall, a good buy if you're 15 and starting out but certainly not a brand I'll be adding to my kit. 

Oh, and they're over double the price in Australia than they are in the US.


----------



## clotheswhore (Jun 15, 2008)

The lipglosses and lipsticks are really nice.

I have 2 skunk brushes and I love them.  They're definitely not MAC 187 but they're still great for the price.


----------



## TUPRNUT (Jun 15, 2008)

So, I think I'm actually beginning to like these products!  I tried a few things last year and really didn't care for them.  But like I've mentioned before, I really WANTED to like this line and save myself some moolah.

Over the past few months I have gotten Pop Star & Hot-to-Trot Glamourazzis and I LOVE them.  I also got Peach Champagne eyeshadow - one of my new go-to colors... it's gorgeous.  I keep Pinksicle blush in my purse for quick touch-ups.

You can't go wrong with these, especially when you have the monthly 15/20/30% off coupons to use with your Kohls charge!


----------

